# restauration système



## ronaute (6 Mars 2003)

Bonjour !

Je vais bientot participer à l'administration d'un réseau de mac (os 9 et bientot X) et de pc (Linux/Windows) qui n'a encore ni serveur de fichier , ni application de restauration de système.

Existe-t-il un utilitaire comme Rembo (mais à ma connaissance Rembo ne gère pas les os mac et est payant) qui permettrait à chaque utilisateur de ce réseau de restaurer facilement son système ?? (et qui, comble du comble serait gratuit ??).
Le mieux serait bien sur que cet utilitaire prenne en charge les systèmes mac , linux et windows !

D'avance merci pour vos infos ou pistes de recherche.


----------

